# Taking care of co-workers dog. Won't eat and won't go outside



## Morganio (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm taking care of a 1 year-old bulldog for a co-worker. I came over and met the dog for an hour before his owner left. Very friendly and very cuddly. After the owner left, I sat on the couch for an hour or so, and the dog sat with me/on me on the couch (owner told me dog did this- was ok with dog on furniture). I had to leave to get groceries, and when I came back it was like the dog had forgotten who I was. He was sitting on the couch growling at me and wouldn't come any closer. He wasn't showing teeth, and if I walked towards him he would back away, and if he could hear me but not see me he would whimper to himself. 

I sat on the floor in the hallway for 2 hours talking to him and myself, but this best I could get was he quit sticking his head over the top of the couch to watch me/growl and went to sleep. But if I tried to go closer, or moved around, he would wake up and get scared again. The apartment set-up is crappy too, because I can't get in front of the couch without getting really close to him, and I don't want him to feel cornered. So if I sit on the floor, he will stare over the back of the couch and growl for a bit and then quit growling but keep staring, and eventually he will put his head down and go to sleep. But with his head down he can't see me. 

This morning was no better. He hadn't touched his food, and I couldn't get near him to put a leash on. Because he is in an apartment building without a fenced yard, I'm not comfortable letting him out without a leash (but he won't get off the couch if I am anywhere near him, so I feel like even if I left the door open he would be too scared to go into the hallway). 

After an hour of throwing treats towards him and talking to him, I had to leave this morning without letting him out. His owner is supposed to be gone until Monday night, so I need to figure something out. And I feel really bad for the dog, because he was such a cuddle-puss before that I know he must be terrified to be acting like this. I'm assuming the way to go is just to do the same thing when I get home- sit on the floor, talk to him, try to get him used to me. I'd appreciate any suggestions. I had to leave for work today, and I don't have enough food to spend the entire weekend on the floor of the apartment. Plus, I was planning to leave for an hour or two every day to go to workout classes or meet friends.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Surely you have an emergency number?


----------



## Morganio (Feb 14, 2014)

I do have an emergency number but the guy is on a ski-trip an 8 hour drive away, and went down with his friends in their vehicle. So I don't want to call him back unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

If you really don't want to call the owner then I would just leave him. Make sure he has food and water and be prepared for him to toilet in the house but you haven't got many other options. 
If you've really tried and spent lots of time showing him you are no threat and there is no break through then you don't want to push it so much that he takes it a level up. 
I looked after a particularly nervous lab once who was similar. I used a big hanging blanket to almost section off a part of the room so he could have his own space whilst still being able to come out if he wanted to. It took him a few days but eventually he came out in his own time and really relaxed. 
I would call the owner anyway if it was me, people are good at leaving out issues when you're going to be looking after their dog and there could just be a simple thing causing it such as a coat/hat/smell. The likelihood is that he probably won't come back but at least you would have told him, people can usually tell if their dog has been stressed for a long time anyway.


----------



## Morganio (Feb 14, 2014)

Good point. I'll let his owner know.


----------

